# Good Commentaries on 1 Samuel



## Romans922 (Sep 8, 2008)

Know of any good commentaries on 1 Samuel?


----------



## ADKing (Sep 8, 2008)

Although quite pricy, I think these four volumes are a must have!: 

Narrative Art and Poetry in the Books of Samuel (Volumes I-IV)
https://www.eisenbrauns.com/ECOM/_2GK0RH98T.HTM


----------



## greenbaggins (Sep 8, 2008)

For those who can't afford that definitely excellent set, I would recommend Davies (1 and 2), Tsumura (only 1 Samuel done, but is working on 2 Samuel), Woodhouse (also only on 1 Samuel), and Arnold. Baldwin and Brueggemann (use with discernment, but lots of great literary insights) are also helpful.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 8, 2008)

Get the Ralph Davis commentaries. Others might be useful, but will not be as good.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 8, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> Brueggemann



Yikes! Discernment for sure!!


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 8, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> Get the Ralph Davis commentaries. Others might be useful, but will not be as good.



That is the first thing I looked at because I didn't have any of his. They arrived today! YES!


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 8, 2008)

Romans922 said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > Get the Ralph Davis commentaries. Others might be useful, but will not be as good.
> ...



His stuff on 1&2 Kings is awesome.


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 8, 2008)

Got that too Fred  I just decided to buy all of them at once (Joshua - 2 Kings) and his book on preaching OT narrative.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 8, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> Get the Ralph Davis commentaries. Others might be useful, but will not be as good.



I got to meet him. My Pastor at College Park Baptist Church used his commentaries when doing 1 Samuel. We communicated and developed a correspondence. He ended up coming up to our church. He is a very gracious man of God. I believe my Pastor Kimber Kauffman was preaching through 2nd Samuel when Dale Ralph Davies came up to visit. He was working on his 2 Samuel Commentary when Kimber was going through the book. I believe. It has been a long time ago. 

Dale Ralph Davies. 

Amazon.com: Focus on the Bible - 1 Samuel: Looking on the Heart (Focus on the Bible Commentaries) (Focus on the Bible): Dale Ralph Davis: Books


----------

